# UKBFF BRITISH FINALS!!!



## 50kg (Sep 1, 2007)

This will be my second time going to a show, and I cant wait. Benn training now for a year and cant wait to get up on stage myself.

Looking forward to going to the British, who are the people to look out for in these classses.

Middleweights?

First Timers?

Light heavies?

& The BIG one, HEAVIES? Is big Zak just going to blw everyone away?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

50kg said:


> & The BIG one, HEAVIES? Is big Zak just going to blw everyone away?


what like last year you mean.

if Zak could nail his condition and learn to pose he would be the best chance of a British Mr O for a long time.

However unrealised potential is bascially just a waste. I would love to see Zak get his pro card but he just cant nail that condition which is a shame seeing as he's always twice as big as anyone he stands next to.


----------



## 50kg (Sep 1, 2007)

Well yes... of course Tom. If he does manage to come in condition.

Anyone else in the other classes?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i saw zak guest pose last weekedn..

the dude is massive but the condition just aint there for 6-7 weeks out!! he is so damn big he should have realised it would be worth the chance of loosing that lil bit of size for condition he is 20kg up on most heavyweights anyway!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

others to watch out for are

Tom Blackman

James Llewellin(sp)

Wade Stafford

James Lewis

Stuart Core

Nathon Selcott

Venetia Groux


----------



## 50kg (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow...whats the matter with Zak, Like the guy loads but, but he should no better by now. So I guess the Heavies is a wide open class then.

Does anyone believe a lighter class could win the overall & turn pro this year?

Come on guys not long left, and its all hotting up nicely. Some of you must be bursting to get on stage during these last qualifiers.:lift:I cant wait to compete.

What about the other classes:

1st Timers. Middle, Light heavies.


----------



## 50kg (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks pscarb, Im going to watch out for these guys.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> others to watch out for are
> 
> Tom Blackman
> 
> ...


Perfect spelling go to the top of the class.:love:

I would agree with all of them except Flex. Doesn't stand a chance with me and Tom:lift:

James


----------



## 50kg (Sep 1, 2007)

I agree too Supercell, I dont think Flex will live with you and Tom this year. I think you & Tom will just have to much amo. Tom looked the bees knees at the south coast.

So about the middle weights now, & 1st timers?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

50kg said:


> I agree too Supercell, I dont think Flex will live with you and Tom this year. I think you & Tom will just have to much amo. Tom looked the bees knees at the south coast.
> 
> So about the middle weights now, & 1st timers?


Wow thanks mate

I thought I looked undercarbed at the South Coast TBH, wasnt happy with my back either.

Whoever wins the LHW will have earned it. There's no room for slackers this year.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

not long to go now, 6 weeks on sunday!!!


----------



## 50kg (Sep 1, 2007)

So middles, thats Wade & Nathan's battle right? Ive seen pics of Wade, and the guy looks good. Dont know what Nathan looks like now though. Anyone else for this class? or is it just a two horse race?

What about the first timers for the British? Im going do this class next year at the south coast.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Wow thanks mate
> 
> I thought I looked undercarbed at the South Coast TBH, wasnt happy with my back either.


to be honest you did look flat and a little fat but don't you worry mate i will be there all the way for you.....who needs enemies 

I saw Nathan last week at castles and he is looking pretty good very vascular and the great thing about this class is wade and Nathan have totally different physiques...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

supercell said:


> Perfect spelling go to the top of the class.:love:
> 
> I would agree with all of them except Flex. Doesn't stand a chance with me and Tom:lift:
> 
> James


LOL he spelt Venetia's name wrong... doh! its gloux!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

DB said:


> LOL he spelt Venetia's name wrong... doh! its gloux!


And Nathans too (Selcon):gun:


----------



## 50kg (Sep 1, 2007)

Ok... so middles, the top two places are we think taken...

First Timers, anyone worth watching, or not really. Intermediates...anyone going to explode on to the scene this year like a certain Mr Small. What do you guys think?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Middleweights - *Glen Casey* will be in the mix.

Inters - Big Bad Noah I can see doing some damage.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

First timers has to be Shaun Taviner....if he does not re-qualify before and do a MR class. Other than that Ianm will bring a nice wee package down with him.........but then I'm biased as he is my training partner.


----------



## Ianm (Sep 21, 2006)

Del,

Thanks for the confidence boost mate - but I think the only nice package I will bring to the British is a nice Christmas Hamper I have been working on!

See you tonight at the gym ya tool!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Ianm said:


> Del,
> 
> Thanks for the confidence boost mate - but I think the only nice package I will bring to the British is a nice Christmas Hamper I have been working on!
> 
> See you tonight at the gym ya tool!


Ohh I like your style.....give em the good ole one-two and BAMM sucker punch on the day?

Shaun wont know whats hit him....................:lift:


----------



## Ianm (Sep 21, 2006)

Del -You need help!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Ianm said:


> Del -You need help!


Remember that tonight when I am spotting you and helping you squeeze out that extra rep with 140kg on the bar:crazy: 

Bench press can be such a dangerous exercise LOL

Woo HOOO

Seriously, you are bigger than Shaun..................................he is only 5,2.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Daniel Hahn wil b a darkhorse in the middleweights!!!No predictions on where he wil place but he wil b on the money and is on course to do damage!!If Nanu turns up then he wil take some stopping!!

Not sure about the other classes except lightheavies which is going to b evil!!Blackman is on it big time!!!Wont big him up 2much as he probs wont appreciate it but he is looking tonk!!!!End of!!!Keep going mate!!

Gary Farr


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Zak should get it this year, been training with him past few weeks and he's getting harder every week, don't forget me in the lightheavies class too as I am making my comeback. Will be a tough class so may the best man win. Simon Fan


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Light heavys looking good with Big Simon in the mix.

Well done to *Glen Casey* who won the U80s class at Leicester. Roll on the British mate. :bounce:


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

il be coming over to do the U80kgs as well. everything is going well and hope to hit condition spot on on the day! looking forward to it, roll on the 14th!!


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Look out For Darren Ball in the heavy weights, his looking very good.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am sure Stuart Core will upset a few people on the night aswell


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i am sure Stuart Core will upset a few people on the night aswell


He was a big lad as a junior. How much improvement has he made since, Paul?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

he placed 2nd last year at the Stars it was the first time we worked together and it was the best he ever looked, he will probably stand onstage at around 255lbs with a 31" waist and 22" arms so he will upset a few of the heavies this year especially the ones with blocky waists...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Another person i think to maybe watch out for is Nick Hobson in the Masters..

Saw him yesterday for the first time in ages, got his invite through really late so only been prepping around 3 weeks if i remember correctly...looking pretty sharp though!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

how do i get an invite to this and where is it! im willing to travel / be driving via limosene/helicopter/F-18


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Truewarrior1 said:


> how do i get an invite to this and where is it! im willing to travel / be driving via limosene/helicopter/F-18


You dont get an invite to watch...if you recieved an invite, you'd be competing

Check the other thread for where it is


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

ah so its in leicester. can you just turn up on the door and pay, if so how much is it?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Truewarrior1 said:


> ah so its in leicester. can you just turn up on the door and pay, if so how much is it?


It's in Nottingham lol

Yeah tickets are cool to get on door i think mate


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> he placed 2nd last year at the Stars it was the first time we worked together and it was the best he ever looked, he will probably stand onstage at around 255lbs with a 31" waist and 22" arms so he will upset a few of the heavies this year especially the ones with blocky waists...


Stuart looked really good at the stars this year. I wouldve thought looking like that he wouldve won the show. But then i saw serge camarou's pictures :smokin:

Serge is doing the heavyweights i think, if his condition is as good as it was at the stars then he will be totally shredded.

Im really looking forward to this, esspec the light heavies and the heavyweights. Really wanna see dave titterton, serge, zak, stuart and darren on stage, great line up.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Agree with Paul that Stuart was the best he looked last year at the Stars. If he can keep his fullness and get those legs thru and conditioned he'll be up there in the mix. IMO its his condition that has let him down in the past, if this is nailed this year he has the size to hang with the best. I look forward to seeing the new and improved version at the finals.

Gotta agree with you on Serge...Does the guy have any skin.... Awesome!

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no pressure then James 

Stuart actually is more concerned with Surge than he is with the likes of Zac, Surge has got condition to spare and is overlooked because of the size of the others in the line up big mistake in my opinion....

It does annoy me that on other forums guys are seeing as it being a one horse race in some of the classes this in my opinion is disrespecting the other guys on stage yes we all have favourites but lately i have read post's by highly regarded guys in the Bodybuilding world that are so disrespectful it is shocking....

Everyone looks great in pictures running up to any show but the test is getting onstage bang on and looking as good when you are stood next to your competition......


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

^^^^^Agree but its all a bit of harmless fun not to be taken too seriously IMO.

The 14th Oct is the date that counts and no-body can argue with that one!!

J


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Totally agree with Paul and James

Everyone has their favourites and thats their choice. I just hope that the ones throwing the criticisms and predictions can take it when the shoes on the other foot and they are being criticised or ruled out of the running.

More often than not these guys put their losses down to politics etc and not that they havent achieved what the standard is. More over they refuse to accept input from guys who are educated enough to know what needs to be done and simply carry on presenting the same package with the same flaws each year.

Personally when I lost to James and Nathan in 2005 I was p*ssed off to say the least, James and Nathan deserved the pplacings ahead of me but that didnt stop me feeling annoyed that night. However after the show I got some feedback from a load of guys I respect and modified my physique and presentation to overcome my weaknesses. Those who saw me in Portsmouth agreed I had done this but that was only 80% of what I am now.

As James said, Oct 14 is the day that matters, TBH it doesnt matter what everyone says here or on other forums, it will be my physique that predicts my place on that day and not the words of a keyboard bber.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Here, here. If it makes you feel any better Tom, you're my favourite:love:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

supercell said:


> Here, here. If it makes you feel any better Tom, you're my favourite:love:


And you're my favourite..:love: more


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

i attended the north east finals and think some of them could make impressions in the national finals

Darren Nicholhurst looked big in the under 90's class there was a guy not competing but on the BSN counter who was massive bout 20stone 7 on the day whos doing nationals.zach khan made n appearanc en looke huge but thats expected reali


----------



## mikeymo (Jul 7, 2007)

Dave Titterton will do well in the heavies i reckon he will be zak


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mikeymo said:


> Dave Titterton will do well in the heavies i reckon he will be zak


Dave has a very class physique but if Zak comes in in condition there will be no one on that stage to match him.....to be honest and i am biased you understand as i prep him but Stuart will be a big handful for Dave


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

unfortunatly this has been Zacks problem for years


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

last year in the run in to the finals he had some pics taken 6 weeks out at Dorians gym he looked awesome shredded dry and huge but he over carbed and ended up onstage smooth and Troy kicked his ass...

if he nails it then lights out for everyone else...


----------

